# Young and upcoming riders



## ayceejay (16 Aug 2013)

I thought this would inspire some young cross riders as the new season approaches 
View: http://vimeo.com/72116895


----------



## Howard (22 Aug 2013)

Central League runs a day session similar to this as part of their calendar. Was worth going to last year, but no bunny hopping tutorial. Probably can't get insured for that


----------

